# In Sharm



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There has been a shootout outside the old market - so far 4 people dead: 1 cop, 2 tourists (German & Russian) and a Bedouin


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

There is only 1 dead (a French tourist) and 2 Egyptians injured. It happened at Old Market and the people responsible have been arrested. They had previously robbed the CIB bank.
Still many police and army around Hadaba and Old Market. Many more checkpoints than normal because the bedouins are also fighting


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The Egyptians are finally finishing off an already dying tourist trade....
Don't they realise... without tourism they've got nothing!!??
So sad!!!!!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The official source says 1 French tourist 42 years old dead 1 German tourist injured and in hospital and 3 of the bandits arrested and they are still searching for the fourth.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just seen the road to Sharm is blocked?


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Just seen the road to Sharm is blocked?


Out of interest, where does one pick up such reports? Is there an English language source, or is Arabic required?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Out of interest, where does one pick up such reports? Is there an English language source, or is Arabic required?


No I picked it up from the Egyptian tv News ticker in arabic.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Out of interest, where does one pick up such reports? Is there an English language source, or is Arabic required?


Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ

with Google Chrome's built in translator

It's not a perfect system, but it works for me.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone in Sharm have a comment about the current situation there? Does the overall atmosphere seem the same?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Saw this:

French visitor Killed In Egyptian Red Sea resort Robbers kill French tourist in Sharm el-Sheikh - eTurboNews.com


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Anyone in Sharm have a comment about the current situation there? Does the overall atmosphere seem the same?


Not really, there's been the usual grapevine hearsay and scare mongering, but haven't really heard anything else. Haven't been out of the house today though as I have the lurgi, will report more when I've had a chance to get into Naama, but as I understand it the police have a pretty good handle on the situation. It's not the first time in recent months that the bedouins have caused problems and I doubt it will be the last.

Not sure whether the bedouins actually give two figs about tourism, think they're more interested in getting their land back tbh, but it certainly won't help an already dire tourist situation, but like people who live here have said, people get shot in tourist cities all the time (London, New York etc) and it doesn't really damage their numbers, trouble is it's generally not actual tourists who get shot in those other places, and a place as small as Sharm it won't go unnoticed. :frown:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

According to CNN reporter Mohamed Fadel Fahmy, there were 2 attacks in South-Sinai yesterday. 1 robbery where people died and 1 politically charged in Al Tor where also people died. 

However, there's a lot of conflicting reports in the press today, so the number and nationalities of the casualties are anyone's guess.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Widget said:


> Not really, there's been the usual grapevine hearsay and scare mongering, but haven't really heard anything else. Haven't been out of the house today though as I have the lurgi, will report more when I've had a chance to get into Naama, but as I understand it the police have a pretty good handle on the situation. It's not the first time in recent months that the bedouins have caused problems and I doubt it will be the last.
> 
> Not sure whether the bedouins actually give two figs about tourism, think they're more interested in getting their land back tbh, but it certainly won't help an already dire tourist situation, but like people who live here have said, people get shot in tourist cities all the time (London, New York etc) and it doesn't really damage their numbers, trouble is it's generally not actual tourists who get shot in those other places, and a place as small as Sharm it won't go unnoticed. :frown:


The difference is that those cities don't rely totally on tourism,unlike Sharm.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Just trying to decide if I want to go there in a couple of weeks. Think I will just wait another week before booking.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Just trying to decide if I want to go there in a couple of weeks. Think I will just wait another week before booking.


This sort of thing doesn't happen every day (or week, month or even quarter). I appreciate your concern regarding your safety, but this is the sort of problem the area is now facing, if everyone now hesitates before booking a trip to Sharm, the place is screwed.

Oh apparently there is speculation over whether it was actually Bedouins or just people dressed like them.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Widget said:


> This sort of thing doesn't happen every day (or week, month or even quarter). I appreciate your concern regarding your safety, but this is the sort of problem the area is now facing, if everyone now hesitates before booking a trip to Sharm, the place is screwed.
> 
> Oh apparently there is speculation over whether it was actually Bedouins or just people dressed like them.


I don't scare easily Widget, and if it was just me to be concerned about, wouldn't hesitate for a second. Problem is that my husband is confined to a wheelchair, so if a problem did arise, I can't move or react in a normal fashion. Hopefully all remains as is, and we will enjoy Sharm like we have so many other times


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

I live and work in Hadabe very close to Old Market and the petrol station where the Egyptians were arrested. Yes, last night there were many police sirens and tourists advised to stay in hotels but I think this was because at this time the arrests hadn't been made. Today is calm. There is a heavy police presence around parts of Hadaba but otherwise everything seems normal. Unfortunately the tourist were in the wrong place at the wrong time and the intention was not to harm anyone. This thing happens the world over - Sharm is still safe - safer than many parts of the UK.
Yes its a pain in the ass with the extra checkpoints but the police and army are there for our safety and protection and they seem to realise that without tourism Sharm and indeed Egypt are in dire trouble.
It is up to us to be positive and NOT to frighten the tourists away with scare mongering tactics.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One good thing is the Egyptian authorities will pull out all the stops to keep the tourists safe.

Although things are not how they used to be.. it is still safer than most places.. try Jamaica if you want to feel unsafe.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Just seen the road to Sharm is blocked?





> Sat, 28/01/2012 - 22:50
> 
> Hundreds of the owners and tenants of the shops in the Old Market area in Sharm have blocked the road leading to Ne'ma bay and and Sharm's airport, protesting against the "loose" security situation that lead to the death of _Alexander Christen_, a French tourist, during an armored robbery on _Al Wala_ currency exchange office, stealing 200,000.00 EGP; a German tourist, along with an Egyptian citizen, were injured on the same incident.
> 
> A police patrol was under attack earlier today, Saturday, while trying to prevent armed thugs of robbing some shops in the_ industrial area_, fire arms were used to attack the patrol, 3 police officers were taken to El Tor general hospital suffering serious injuries


?????? ?????? ?????? ???? ????? ???????? ??? ???????? ?????? ??? ???? ???? ????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Sorry for any translation errors


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Widget said:


> ................
> 
> but like people who live here have said, people get shot in tourist cities all the time (London, New York etc) and it doesn't really damage their numbers, trouble is it's generally not actual tourists who get shot in those other places, and a place as small as Sharm it won't go unnoticed. :frown:


Sorry to say this, but can't really see why would anyone compare London, NY, or even Cairo! To Sharm el Sheikh?! Those are CITIES where tourists would wanna spend some time, but Sharm is a more of a holiday spa?! It's not just a "city".....?


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> Sorry to say this, but can't really see why would anyone compare London, NY, or even Cairo! To Sharm el Sheikh?! Those are CITIES where tourists would wanna spend some time, but Sharm is a more of a holiday spa?! It's not just a "city".....?


There are plenty of sea side resorts in UK with same kind of problems - one being close to where I used to live, Southend on Sea. Has become quite nasty there with recent stabbings, shootings and murders. I still feel safer here than in the UK


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Oldbird said:


> It is up to us to be positive and NOT to frighten the tourists away with scare mongering tactics.


I posted the information I had because it's always better safe than sorry. As I say, there were conflicting reports about what happened but I think is important to be aware of what happens around us. It is not my job to bring in the tourists and is not my intention to scare them away.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I posted the information I had because it's always better safe than sorry. As I say, there were conflicting reports about what happened but I think is important to be aware of what happens around us. It is not my job to bring in the tourists and is not my intention to scare them away.


I agree. I like to keep myself informed and then base what decision I make on current information. That's just being prudent.


----------

